# 1996 jetta 2.0 question Timing Marks ???



## Cjb1984 (Nov 20, 2008)

hi i have a question about the timeing marks on a 1996 jetta 2.0 Auto Trans . my question on ttiming belt DIY http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm
on the top of the engine where is this mark 0 suppost to be ? i dont really under stand and it dosent look anything like the pics in here? 
i knwo the timeing belt is WAy off from who ever did it the first time so it need to be done for the car to even run . i just need to know what i have to line up on the Tranny in these windows








thanks


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 1996 jetta 2.0 question Timing Marks ??? (Cjb1984)*

From lookin at the Bentley...it looks to me like timing mark of auto trans drive plate is supposed to just be lined up with the lower edge of the hole. If that doesn't work 4U...I'd use the timing mark on the lower back of TB cover and the notch on the crank pulley...of course you have to put the crank pulley back on during TB job to set timing, then take it back off to get outer TB lower cover on, then put it back on...but if it gets your timing dead nuts on..worth the effort! Of course you gotta make sure the distributor rotor is pointing at the notch on the dist rim as well so you'll be on time with both valves (cam sprocket) and spark! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cjb1984 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: 1996 jetta 2.0 question Timing Marks ??? (spitpilot)*

so if im understanding correctly 
the 0 shoudl be lined up at the bottom of that D shaped window? 








(the black marks are on there from the last person who did it i guess)


_Modified by Cjb1984 at 5:01 PM 11-20-2008_


----------



## Cjb1984 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: 1996 jetta 2.0 question Timing Marks ??? (Cjb1984)*

i found out the 0 is suppost be lined up with the bottom of the D shaped window . 

question answered


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: 1996 jetta 2.0 question Timing Marks ??? (Cjb1984)*

Yup..that's what Bentley drawing shows..poorly.


----------

